# Toshiba THNSNH 512 GB SSD



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2013)

Toshiba recently released new solid-state drives based on their own 19 nm flash chips and a rebranded Marvell controller. In our testing, we see amazing real-life performance results that easily beat drives from other well-known vendors, like Samsung, Corsair, and OCZ.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 9, 2013)

That's one ugly-ass name for this kind of fast SSD. Thanks for the review w1zz.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 9, 2013)

> •Plain looks



Is is just me, or does that really not matter much for an internal drive?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Quote:
> %u2022Plain looks
> 
> Is is just me, or does that really not matter much for an internal drive?



Would you buy a Ferrari if it looked like a Ford Pinto?

For people to part with their wealth, some may want to feel like the money was well spent.

If you had a choice for a lover with a plain face and a great body or a pretty face and a so so body, which would you choose?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 9, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> If you had a choice for a lover with a plain face and a great body or a pretty face and a so so body, which would you choose?



Umm... do you make love to your SSD?


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> Would you buy a Ferrari if it looked like a Ford Pinto?
> 
> For people to part with their wealth, some may want to feel like the money was well spent.
> 
> If you had a choice for a lover with a plain face and a great body or a pretty face and a so so body, which would you choose?



What a stupid argument. It's not a supercar, it's not your lover, it's an SSD. It is a different thing entirely. If it was an ultra premium drive marketed as the sexiest thing in the world after Joe Biden you would have a point. But now it's a common SSD. So your point is stupid.


----------



## Gavin (Apr 9, 2013)

Frick said:


> What a stupid argument. It's not a supercar, it's not your lover, it's an SSD. It is a different thing entirely. If it was an ultra premium drive marketed as the sexiest thing in the world after Joe Biden you would have a point. But now it's a common SSD. So your point is stupid.



Sexy sells, whichever market, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2013)

Gavin said:


> Sexy sells, whichever market, whether you like it or not.



Indeed it does. But that had nothing to do with my point.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Is is just me, or does that really not matter much for an internal drive?



it doesnt matter - once you've bought the product. but will joe noob buy a cardboard box with complicated product name ? when he can have something pretty looking instead?

samsung understood this and samsung 830 and 840 are nicely branded and interesting to the retail market


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> it doesnt matter - once you've bought the product. but will joe noob buy a cardboard box with complicated product name ? when he can have something pretty looking instead?
> 
> samsung understood this and samsung 830 and 840 are nicely branded and interesting to the retail market



I sort of like the looks. Looks like a floppy.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Apr 9, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> but will joe noob



"Joe noob" wouldn't go shopping for a $500 cardboard box with a complicated name. You don't criticize Intel and AMD for not covering their CPUs with glitter, right?


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 9, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> it doesnt matter - once you've bought the product. but will joe noob buy a cardboard box with complicated product name ? when he can have something pretty looking instead?
> 
> samsung understood this and samsung 830 and 840 are nicely branded and interesting to the retail market



thats true, not to mention some people have windowed cases so the SSD might be exposed. I picked my Kingston HyperX both for performance and looks over some others 

Other than that I think that 3 years warranty is also a disadvantage for this drive when comparing with other companies?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 9, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> thats true, not to mention some people have windowed cases so the SSD might be exposed. I picked my Kingston HyperX both for performance and looks over some others
> 
> Other than that I think that 3 years warranty is also a disadvantage for this drive when comparing with other companies?



What is a typical SSD warrantee?  Serious question, havent shopped.


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 9, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> What is a typical SSD warrantee?  Serious question, havent shopped.



samsung offers 5 years. Intel also has big warranties (but is expensive).


----------



## Gavin (Apr 9, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> What is a typical SSD warrantee?  Serious question, havent shopped.



Out of experience of just buying one.

I would say average is 5 years mostly and some 3 years.

My mushkin is 5.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 10, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> samsung offers 5 years. Intel also has big warranties (but is expensive).





Gavin said:


> Out of experience of just buying one.
> 
> I would say average is 5 years mostly and some 3 years.
> 
> My mushkin is 5.



Wow, not too many disc drive have that these days, only select WD's that I know of.

Is there fine print on the SSD's like read/write cycles recorded?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 10, 2013)

Frick said:


> I sort of like the looks. Looks like a floppy.



That's the unsophisticated response from Joe Sixpack.

Well done, sir!


----------



## Phobia9651 (Apr 10, 2013)

Perhaps a bit offtopic:
But I was wondering how does task queueing work with SSD's?
Since I'm considering upgrading my SSD, and was thinking of either going 2x 256GB (NOT talking RAID here) or 1x 512GB. This, because 256GB SSD's often have a better price/GB than 512GB ones. But now I was wondering whether I would also have a 'queueing' advantage when dividing my programs over both drives, as in having an advantage when for instance running a game from another SSD than the SSD with the OS on it? Or is there no real world advantage?


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 14, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> That's one ugly-ass name for this kind of fast SSD. Thanks for the review w1zz.



In Japan, all the SSD names are almost the same. For example this is how Samsung 830 is branded: MZ-7PC512D/IT


----------

